# 2 M&P soap questions



## candice19 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've used M&P bases from Brambleberry and I wasn't quite happy with the amount of lather they produce.  

My first question is, how much Coconut oil can I add to the base (ratios are fine) to make a significant increase in lather?

My second question: I made a olive oil M&P soap with 2 colors layers.  One layer was thinner, and when I tested it the layers separated into 2 pieces.  Is there any way I can prevent this in the future?

Thank you!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2009)

Q1: No one is ever happy w/ the lather producted by M&P base. That is just the nature of the beast. You may want to purchase shaving soap M&P base. It is a bit higher but formulated to produce more lather.

Q2: Layers will not stick together unaided. You must mist the 1st dry layer heavily w/ rubbing alcohol & pour the second layer while before the alcohol evaporates. You must also mist anything else you add to the soap like little rubber ducks, goldfish, toys, seashells, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## candice19 (Feb 21, 2009)

That does help, thank you!  

For my previous testing, I tried adding about 1/2 tspn per ounce of Coconut oil into a M&P base, and my boyfriend says it laters better, but I'm not sure if it's in his head lol.


----------



## carillon (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to respectfully disagree that no one is ever happy with the lather in m&p soap.  I'm satisfied with the lather I get from my goat's milk m&p.  I currently use SFIC, but I've also used Stephenson's I bought from The Chemisty Store and found that the clear had a fantastic lather.  I don't know what manufacturer makes it, but m&p base from Essentials by Catalina is very popular among some m&p'ers.

My understanding about coconut oil is that too much can be drying.  Other options youmight consider using to increase the lather include adding sugar, glycerin or castor oil.

I make triple layered soaps and to get them to stick together, I do as Tabisha says--mist them with alcohol.  I pour the first layer and spray the top of it to remove bubbles, then I let it firm up, but not until it's real hard--it should be just a little bit soft or spongy (but not so soft that you can easily poke a finger through it, but rather to the point that your finger can leave a dent in it without liquid oozing out of it), then spray it again with alcohol and pour the next layer and spray the top of it as well.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't really see how the coconut oil added will add lather. It's my understanding that it's the chemical process of saponification that causes coconut oil to lather so well.  If it's not saponified, it's just oil.  I could be wrong on that one, but that's my theory.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use sfic and love it! Lathers well no matter what I add to it. Some have said to use a tsp or so of liquid soap to increase the lather but I haven't tried that.


----------



## candice19 (Mar 4, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> I have to respectfully disagree that no one is ever happy with the lather in m&p soap.  I'm satisfied with the lather I get from my goat's milk m&p.  I currently use SFIC, but I've also used Stephenson's I bought from The Chemisty Store and found that the clear had a fantastic lather.  I don't know what manufacturer makes it, but m&p base from Essentials by Catalina is very popular among some m&p'ers.
> 
> My understanding about coconut oil is that too much can be drying.  Other options youmight consider using to increase the lather include adding sugar, glycerin or castor oil.
> 
> I make triple layered soaps and to get them to stick together, I do as Tabisha says--mist them with alcohol.  I pour the first layer and spray the top of it to remove bubbles, then I let it firm up, but not until it's real hard--it should be just a little bit soft or spongy (but not so soft that you can easily poke a finger through it, but rather to the point that your finger can leave a dent in it without liquid oozing out of it), then spray it again with alcohol and pour the next layer and spray the top of it as well.


What is this SFIC I see everywhere, and where can I order that?  I only hear good things about it, but at the same time I hear it's more expensive.

As for pouring the second layer, I just tried another test waiting to dry.  I poured one layer down, spritzed alcohol, and I left it long enough to develop a "film" on top, but the inside is still liquid when I tilt the mold.  Then I spritzed on more alcohol (a thin layer, I guess), and then poured the other layer on top.  Do you think I didn't wait long enough before pouring the second layer?

*crosses fingers*


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 5, 2009)

Candice, SFIC is a company that makes soap base. Really good one.

Their base has:

No DETERGENTS
No SURFACTANTS
No SULFATES
No SUGAR SOLUTIONS
No ALCOHOL SOLUTIONS
NO SLS OR SLES

(sorry for caps, I just copied it off the web site like that  )

This is their web site: www.sficcorp.com
Unfortunately (especially for me, since they are located 20 minutes away from me...) they only sell 200 pounds minimum.

And these are sites where you can order their product in quantities that you need:

www.wisterialane.com  CA
www.brambleberry.com  WA
www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/  AZ
www.tylerstarrville.com  TX
www.farnhamsoaps.com VA
www.pvsoap.com FL
www.shoppalstores.com/oldkentucky   KY


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 5, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> carillon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you should either wait longer for the first batch to be completely done, or pour the second layer as cool as possible. the second layer is often too hot to pour over a thin film of soap that hasn't completely dried.


----------



## candice19 (Mar 7, 2009)

SiberianSF said:
			
		

> Candice, SFIC is a company that makes soap base. Really good one.
> 
> Their base has:
> 
> ...


Thanks!  They are a bit pricier, I'm not sure I can handle that starting off.  Can you show me where it's located on Brambleberry, though?  I don't see a mention of SFIC (unless it's Stephenson??), and the other bulk M&P bases' ingredients don't match up.




			
				pepperi27 said:
			
		

> No you should either wait longer for the first batch to be completely done, or pour the second layer as cool as possible. the second layer is often too hot to pour over a thin film of soap that hasn't completely dried.


*sigh* another failed attempt lol.  I've been so busy that I only got to unmolding it today.  The layers are slightly blended, and definitely not are pronounced and separated as I planned.  I will keep that in mind next time!!


----------



## candice19 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have some info for you guys!  I'm not sure if this is known...

I just called Brambleberry to ask which are the SFIC bases.  They say the house bases are MADE by SFIC, but not the standard SFIC that you see.  You can tell by looking at the ingredients.

So, I have a bunch of BB house bases, but I'm still going to check out the 'standard' SFIC base elsewhere.


----------



## scout (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been looking at suppliers for SFIC and so far I have found Soapies prices to be the best by far.  I haven't tried any fragrance oils from them though. Anyone know if they are good?


----------

